# Storm Kettles



## Shultze 3 (Dec 4, 2008)

Has anyone here actually used one of the Storm Kettles like Lehman's sells?

I've read about them but I'm talking hand's on usage. Would like to hear your opinion.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

What's a storm kettle?that like a dutch oven?


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*Kelly Kettle aka "Volcano Kettle"*

I keep a Kelly Kettle in my vehicle kit and use it frequently instead of a Coleman stove. Works in a pouring rain, uses little fuel. I have the 2.5 pint size. A liter or so of water comes to a full boil in about six minutes using several crumpled full flat sheets of newspaper as fuel. It also works well with any small scraps of wood or waste paper, forest deadfall, etc. I have the the accessory kit with small pot, pot lifter and grill. This enables you to build a small, wind protected cooking fire the right size to warm the small UK mess tin or US canteen cup, or to grill meats. About 8 or 9 charcoal brickettes fit nicely in the firebox. I carry quick-light charcoal and matches in my vehicle in a cal. .50 metal ammunition can so I can make a quick cooking fire whenever I want one. I got my Kelly direct from the manufacturer in Ireland. Kelly Kettle Company - Kelly Kettles Â® or Volcano KettleÂ® for Car Camping Survival Kits Wilderness Scouts Gear

For product reviews read:
Kelly Kettle Review - Song of the Paddle Forum : : The call of the Open Canadian Canoe
Kelly Kettle, a Touch o' the Irish - Kit Up


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Ohhhhhh its like a volcano stove. 

I learned something.


----------



## hague720 (Dec 21, 2008)

Waiting for a price for the local fab shop to make me an oversized kelly kettle by about 6 times !! - in Stainless !!

they are reasonably efficient and wanted something that could be moved around on a sack truck in the rear garden and could be used as a defacto firepit and water boiler.....

Ive bought the kelly kettle also from the irish website and had it for around five years.

I mostly take it out when going beachcombing , as its easy to use the stuff that gets washed up and just the right amount of water for my needs.

Ive found though that using newspaper tends to leave a deposit around the inside of the venturi that seems to be more grease than soot = maybe its the newspaper ??

Ive got the cooking gear kit as well but the cookings either full ON or not with the open flames.Soot is a problem too if you burn th wrong stuff.What i did was make a "WindWand" out of a 9 volt battery and pc fan and stuck it into a baked bean can housing , this gives me a bit quicker light up time, but smutty pans will always be a problem unless you increase the burning cycle ie more air in. 

Ideal back up peice of kit ,but not my main method of cooking.

shape is a bit of a pain too. to pack in a rucsac


----------

